# Kinect + Flash CS5



## seriousgamer247 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi guys

I have a Xbox 360 Kinect that I've got plugged to my PC. I am working on Flash CS5 and would like to know if the Kinect can give a live video feed output i.e can a Kinect be used as a webcam. I've been trying to achieve this using Flash CS5 Actionscript 3.0 programming but haven't come up with any solution yet.

Could anyone guide on whether this is possible in the first place? If yes then any idea how it can be achieved?


Thanks

seriousgamer247


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello seriousgamer247.

From what I've read, they can.

Can the xbox Kinect be used as a webcam? - Yahoo! Answers

It sounds like you might have to hack it a bit for it to work, but other than that it should work.

EDIT: This probably shouldn't be in the programming section, even if you've tried to achieve this by programming.

I'll see if I can get someone to move this into the Game support section.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry for the double-post, just thought I'd give more information.

This post will remain here at the programming section, my bad.

So far, you cannot use the Kinect hardware on your PC as a webcam without hacking it. You could try using Oliver Kreylos' project, where he successfully converted the Kinect driver to be a 3D video capturer, which would be your best bet to use it for your PC.

You can use the Kinect device with your XBox to do a Cam-to-Cam video stream chat. As far as I know, you can also chat with people using webcams on a PC system. You'd still be using your XBox, but it's still the same thing ( if you have an XBox to do this with ).

Adafruit Industries, Unique & fun DIY electronics and kits ; These people are currently holding a $2,000 contest to see who can hack the Kinect device first, which should be very fruitful in getting several new hacks for it. You can wait a bit for that if you'd like to.

*Source(s):*

Kinect as Webcam Real-Time 3D Video Capture Project » My Digital Life


----------

